# Spike & Macy



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

my boy and girl! and the new addition

my boy spike. i love him to death. hes such a beautiful pit. im not a fan of ear crop or really big thick breed pits either. he has turned out to be a beautiful dog. 50lbs










my momma dog macy. she just had a litter of 8 pups. 5 males 3 females.










right before birth









and the 8 LOVELY puppies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How old is Macy? They are cute, but as I said before pets are not for breeding.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

macy is almost 2 years


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww puppies, great pics, I am lovin the Harley outfit, he is rockin it


----------



## butch (Aug 23, 2010)

to 2000 LE DE
could u snd me a pic of ur dog in his harley jacket man thats cool 
[email protected]
Irish pitbulls, pitt-bull, bully breeds, pitbull, pitbull dog, irishpitbulls.com,


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You have two beautiful dogs and a bunch of cute puppes. A really colourful bunch too.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

butch said:


> to 2000 LE DE
> could u snd me a pic of ur dog in his harley jacket man thats cool
> [email protected]
> Irish pitbulls, pitt-bull, bully breeds, pitbull, pitbull dog, irishpitbulls.com,


email sent !

ooo i just dug up a good one from my female when she was a puppy too! dress up is fun haha. halloween!!!

RIP Roxy  pic of my male and female that i used to have but parvo got ahold of her somehow.









spike as a puppy  hes so cute









first day the wife and i got our spike and roxy. they were wedding presents from my father. 









fireman spike! lol









Macy the vampire! tell me she isnt the cutest thing ever!









Macy and her sweater


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice!!! They are adorable and the puppies awwwwwww I love puppy breath....

Do you plan on fixing your female after this litter?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im loving the harley jacket very nice pair you have. I love the lil handle bar ears on the female as well , reminds me of a dog we used to have  . N of course the puppy pics are adorable I want them all please send asap LMAO


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Very nice!!! They are adorable and the puppies awwwwwww I love puppy breath....
> 
> Do you plan on fixing your female after this litter?


thats the plan. depends on how many more requests we get for puppies. she is a purebreed we have the papers just gotta mail them in. we have a local guy here with some purebreeds that would make some beautiful pups too im sure. right now we will see how much of a handfull this group of pups is gonna be.

and we know he is a pure breed but the parents are down in florida where my father lives and its too much of a hassle to go down there and worry about it. im fixing him for sure though.

and ive read it a million times on here. well if you dont have the pedigree its not pure. not true. just means we dont have a piece of paper proving it.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Pure Breed
Pedigree
Papers
Pretty
None of the above are reasons to breed...
As far as the high demand for puppies from others...tell em to check the local rescue i'm sure there are tons of puppies in there waitin for homes!!
Breeding should be done with a purpose...a goal...to imrpove the breed...not just cause a few people said..."ohhhh nice dog...i want one of her puppies"
do you show these dogs? work these dogs? 
i'm the last one to pass judgement...just hope you rethink bringing more puppies into this world without doing more research!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Pure Breed
> Pedigree
> Papers
> Pretty
> ...


:goodpost:
There is no reason to breed a dog that is just a pet.There are plenty of rescues (some of whom DO have papers) that would make a perfect pet for people.
What if the people who want one of your pups decide to breed their pups and then so on and so forth.There are too many dogs already that need homes.
Not to mention what if your pups or your pups pups get into the hands of people not responisible with this breed.There's more headlines that we don't need.All because AWWW your dog is beautiful,I would love to have a pup off them.
DOn't matter how pretty a dog is,there's always one that looks better.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Pure Breed
> Pedigree
> Papers
> Pretty
> ...


so then nobody should breed. and honestly dogs should never have to be "improved". just like a human, should u only stay within one race/ethnicity?

the friends and family i have that want puppies would rather have a pet or pets from someone they know and actully know who the dogs parents are. they see how my dogs act and would rather know they are coming from a good household.

as far as shelter pets go you never know what you are going to get. some great pets come from there.

the whole spay contract thing you guys are talking about is a great idea but how would i go about writing one up? is there one someone knows about that i can just print off and have signed? we arent letting these puppies go to people we do not have close ties with.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

So you got close ties with...lets see I count 7 of em...7 people who are already to take ownership of a Pit Bull who will live over 10 years...quite a long responsibility...you must know alotta people...
As far as the s/n contract...you can use the search feature at the top of the page...I know I saw a couple on here before...best of luck!


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

dixieland said:


> :goodpost:
> There is no reason to breed a dog that is just a pet.There are plenty of rescues (some of whom DO have papers) that would make a perfect pet for people.
> What if the people who want one of your pups decide to breed their pups and then so on and so forth.There are too many dogs already that need homes.
> Not to mention what if your pups or your pups pups get into the hands of people not responisible with this breed.There's more headlines that we don't need.All because AWWW your dog is beautiful,I would love to have a pup off them.
> DOn't matter how pretty a dog is,there's always one that looks better.


aint that the truth. some VERY beautiful dogs on this site.

like i said im not giving my dogs to people i do not have close ties with. honestly my wife wants to keep them all lol. but we just dont have the room for that. id love to just pack up and move to a bigger spot out of town and have a whole pack of dogs to run around with in the woods but thats not the case.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> So you got close ties with...lets see I count 7 of em...7 people who are already to take ownership of a Pit Bull who will live over 10 years...quite a long responsibility...you must know alotta people...
> As far as the s/n contract...you can use the search feature at the top of the page...I know I saw a couple on here before...best of luck!


yes actually the wife and i are pretty close to quite a few people. i know my best friend of years wants 2. he has 2 acres out in the country and his wife is a stay at home mom. they owned a pit mix from a shelter but the stomach turned and they had to put her down. sad story really.

ill see if i can find the s/n contract.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

That's good...very cute lil puppies...either way, can't wait to see more pictures of em as they grow!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

First and foremost I want to tell you that it sounds to me as if you absolutely adore your dogs and the pups and you have good intentions... It will probably sound like I am picking on you in the next few sentences... I dont mean to be mean in anyway but I want to make you aware of some things that maybe you just havent come across yet in this breed... Whatever you chose to do with this information I wish you and those babies the best of luck.



2000LaDe said:


> macy is almost 2 years


She is too young to be having babies... Waiting until her body matures so that she does not have a hard time with carrying them (which she didnt) and with the recovery from having them... It will take her body at least 1 year to recover from this birth and maybe longer because she was so young...

Second she is too young because her temperment is not even set in stone yet... That will happen in the next year... She could totally change in personality in the next few months and then you have bred a dog who could be unstable.



2000LaDe said:


> thats the plan. depends on how many more requests we get for puppies. she is a purebreed we have the papers just gotta mail them in. we have a local guy here with some purebreeds that would make some beautiful pups too im sure. right now we will see how much of a handfull this group of pups is gonna be.
> 
> and we know he is a pure breed but the parents are down in florida where my father lives and its too much of a hassle to go down there and worry about it. im fixing him for sure though.
> 
> and ive read it a million times on here. well if you dont have the pedigree its not pure. not true. just means we dont have a piece of paper proving it.


I suggest spay in this case because she may not be quality to a trained eye... She might be everything you ever dreamed of in a dogs personality but that doesnt mean she wont pass genetic problems on to the pups like hip dyplasia which you wouldnt know if she has til she got older and had problems or you had testing done... Just because you have a piece of pretty paper that says shes a purebreed means jack to the community that is trying to save this breed from being exiled all over this country.

No one has ever said on this forum (not that I have seen) that a dog is not purebred unless you have papers... What has been said is that you can never be sure unless you have papers...



Lone Star said:


> Pure Breed
> Pedigree
> Papers
> Pretty
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



2000LaDe said:


> so then nobody should breed. and honestly dogs should never have to be "improved". just like a human, should u only stay within one race/ethnicity?
> 
> the friends and family i have that want puppies would rather have a pet or pets from someone they know and actully know who the dogs parents are. they see how my dogs act and would rather know they are coming from a good household.
> 
> ...


No - no one should breed unless the have studies bloodlines and genetics for quite sometime and know what tests to do on the parents before breeding and know exactly what their dogs will produce...

Lets not get into a racial debate... Dogs are dogs people are people leave it at that...

People are not being euthanized in the hundreds of thousands because of irresponsible parents continually breeding...

For every ten "pit bull" puppies born in this country only one will find a "forever" home... There are 140 pitbull type dogs killed daily at the Los Angeles humane society alone... there are over 200 pitbull type dogs killed at the Las Vegas shelters weekly... do you really think that your puppies are so much more superior than all those dogs? and that only covers two major cities and those numbers do not include the dogs killed on arrival for aggression and disease.



2000LaDe said:


> yes actually the wife and i are pretty close to quite a few people. i know my best friend of years wants 2. he has 2 acres out in the country and his wife is a stay at home mom. they owned a pit mix from a shelter but the stomach turned and they had to put her down. sad story really.
> 
> ill see if i can find the s/n contract.


I do not care how many homes you are able to find for puppies... If you intentionally breed your dogs without all of the knowledge required to better this breed that I love so much and that is in tremendous danger of BSL than you are a back yard breeder... If you chose to show your dog and she can title in a few categories and you learn something more about this breed other than how to put two dogs in a yard together while the female is in heat then we can talk about pups....

Like I said I dont try to be mean to anyone BUT breeding just because someone said your dog is pretty is extremely irresponsible with any breed ESPECIALLY THIS ONE...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

All very valid points here. My question is, you said a friend of yours wanted to take two puppies. Does your friend or even you know that these dogs can become dog aggressive and it doesn't matter if they grew up together or not, they may still fight and one dog could end up seriously dead or injured? Is your friend ready to crate or rotate if necessary? Crate and rotate is keeping one dog in a crate or in a pen while the other dog is allowed free roam. Many multiple pit bull owners live with this life style.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty dogs- stick around the site. You have quite some learning to do.


----------



## 2000LaDe (Dec 13, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Pretty dogs- stick around the site. You have quite some learning to do.


how bout i just post pics on the site.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

2000LaDe said:


> how bout i just post pics on the site.


Good luck with them


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

2000LaDe said:


> how bout i just post pics on the site.


Why are people (in general) so unwilling to learn? I mean do that many people think that animals were put on this earth to be taken advantage of?

I think your pups are adorable and there is nothing wrong with loving them and caring for them and making sure they get good homes but the bottom line is you made a mistake with this breed... Its not that hard to accept we have all done something wrong with our pets at one time or another... Whats hard for people is admitting they made a mistake and not making the same mistake again....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Why are people (in general) so unwilling to learn? I mean do that many people think that animals were put on this earth to be taken advantage of?
> 
> I think your pups are adorable and there is nothing wrong with loving them and caring for them and making sure they get good homes but the bottom line is you made a mistake with this breed... Its not that hard to accept we have all done something wrong with our pets at one time or another... Whats hard for people is admitting they made a mistake and not making the same mistake again....


:goodpost:

I completely agree


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How about we just post pictures of our point guys?









MISSOURI PIT BULL RESCUE

*One unspayed female dog, even by conservative calculations, can potentially be responsible for the birth of more than 67,000 dogs in just six years. Remember, Pit Bulls are the most overbred dog in America - think of how it adds up.*

Pit Bulls are now the number one bred dog in the United States - Ironically, they are one of the hardest breed to find a "good" home for, and the last dogs to get adopted from shelter

*Is your backyard bred puppies superior to these dogs?*


----------

